
FileKit – Build an end-to-end encrypted file transfer in 15 minutes - TankerHQ
https://docs.tanker.io/filekit/latest/tutorials/file-transfer/
======
rmekarni
I understand why developers want to focus en features and not on security. But
new requirements for user privacy make it possible to consider the end-to-end
encrypted file storage as a feature for our users. Thanks to Tanker's
technology, it becomes almost simple as server-side encryption, with much more
security and privacy properties.

At Doctolib, we started to seriously consider new end-to-end encryption
implementation in our core product with Tanker and it's very promising. Can't
wait to see where it goes !

Romain Mekarni Data Security Engineer @Doctolib

------
TankerHQ
Hey HN,

We've spent the summer building an end-to-end encrypted file storage solution
for the cloud. It is called FileKit and you can find a tutorial here:

[https://docs.tanker.io/filekit/latest/tutorials/file-
transfe...](https://docs.tanker.io/filekit/latest/tutorials/file-transfer/)

Your feedback is welcome <3, we would love to hear how you would use it.

The Tanker team

